# Laney IRT60H & IRT120H Ironheart vs The Rest



## atticmike (May 29, 2012)

Hey,

During my interminable research of finding the best heartwarming metal tone that there is, I came across Laney's Ironheart by spotting a Killswitch Engage rehearsal picture, which hopefully testifies for the amp's greatness and not just some PR Gig Adam's been / will be doing. 

That being said, i'd like to hear some personal experience with the amp and personal preference comparisons to trademarks such as the Knucklehead, Boogie Woogie and so forth. 

For those who are not familiar with the amp, here's a demo done by Ola:



The thing that tempts me the most is the amp's out of the box, ready equalized sound and its british character. 

Mike out


----------



## atticmike (May 29, 2012)

W00t, for those who seek tightness, fast-foward to 5:00.


----------



## Toshiro (May 29, 2012)

Do a search, there are at least 3 Laney Ironheart threads on this forum.


----------



## atticmike (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, but this one is just about the amp.


----------



## Toshiro (May 29, 2012)

Well, read my posts in the other threads, because I'm not typing out my opinions over and over.


----------



## Orren (May 30, 2012)

My personal experience with the Ironheart: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/196045-new-amp-laney-heart-iron-irt60h.html

Orren


----------



## atticmike (May 30, 2012)

Toshiro said:


> Well, read my posts in the other threads, because I'm not typing out my opinions over and over.



Haha, yeah, that'd be too much to ask for and it should not be a putoff for not scouring your contributions to the forum, especially since you said that there is already your share to the topic around. Will do check it out 



Orren said:


> My personal experience with the Ironheart: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/196045-new-amp-laney-heart-iron-irt60h.html
> 
> Orren



Thanks, gonna be throwing a glance at it right now


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a question to all about this amp but didn't feel like making a thread.

After having even MORE car troubles, ENGL's are far out of my budget and so is the EVH 5150III. So I've been looking into the Ironheart and I like what I hear!

But is the 120 watt worth the extra $200? Because they look exactly the same.


----------



## Orren (Jun 8, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> I have a question to all about this amp but didn't feel like making a thread.
> 
> After having even MORE car troubles, ENGL's are far out of my budget and so is the EVH 5150III. So I've been looking into the Ironheart and I like what I hear!
> 
> But is the 120 watt worth the extra $200? Because they look exactly the same.



I'm guessing they sound the same, too. The 120W version has two more power tubes, but from everything I've seen, both version have the same transformers. That is important, because bigger transformers generally means more punch, so if the 60W had a smaller transformer, I'd expect the 120W to sound punchier as well as have more wattage. But since both transformers are the same, I'd guess the 120W version can just drive more cabinets at once. Both amps will be loud enough to start small fires and kill small animals. 

I think the main question you have to ask yourself is how much power do you need for the gigs you play? I doubt I'll ever play a room so large that I need 120W (the largest room I did play, the cabinet was miked anyway). I don't need to run four 4x12 cabinets or anything. Hell, I don't even run a single 4x12. So I definitely don't need 120W. If you don't imagine yourself playing very large venues, I doubt you will either.

Orren


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 8, 2012)

120w vs 60w is a question of clean headroom... which usually translates into cleaner cleans at higher volume and tighter bass response... now I'm sure the 60w IRT is still tight but having never played them I can't comment on the quality of the cleans at high volume. Knowing Laney, both amps are probably fantastic and sufficient for most any gig. 

If it were me, it would be a tossup depending on what I'm doing with it... touring vs just jamming or playing few local shows... 60w will be plenty loud enough and come with the added bonus of saving some money on power tube replacements and being easier on the sound guy for mic levels on stage.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 8, 2012)

The 60W definitely sounds like it's just about right for me. And from what I've heard, the cleans on the 60W are pretty good. Especially if the transformer is the same.

Guess I'll be getting that one then! Thanks guys!


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 9, 2012)

Less watts = Less headroom and more crunch at lower volumes. 

I have never played anywhere where I needed 120 watts of clean headroom. Personally, I like when an amp starts cooking a bit. That's hard to do when you are running a crap ton of wattage.


----------

